# Surf fishing around Vero beach



## fxal (Feb 26, 2005)

I am new to this forum and I have some questions. I will be in the vero beach area march20/27. I am not that experienced with surf fishing in that area and I could use any advice I can get. I usually fish the beaches from delaware to cape hatteras. Equipment should not be a problem as my father retired down there and he has everything from 6' light rigs to 12' surf equipment. Also advice on fishing the Indian River area around there would be helpful. I would fish that area from shore or I may rent a Kayak for a couple days. Thanks fxal


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

FxAl

There are plenty of opportunities from in and around the Vero area. There is a good chance that the Bluefish will be running a little better than they have been lately, which has been spotty at best. Generally, I start with topwater and then move to metal, (tin) as the light comes up. The Indian river has been producing good catches of both Trout and Redfish in the area around and to the South of Ft. Pierce. 

In anticipation of your trip, i would do two things, First, I would identify a local tackle shop in Vero, then I would post the same question on www.floridasportsman.com forum for southeast florida. 

Near beach fishing may produce Whiting that time of year which are great for the table. Good luck.

I fish the Stuart area, from surf, wading the river and from my 15' Whaler, both inside and out the St. Lucie Inlet. As the time draws closer, drop me an email and I will try and tell you what it happening in the general area. [email protected]

regards
jim


----------

